# Why I shoot fingers



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

I started with trad bows (still use them) and never could get used to a release when I shot friends compounds. So I decided when I got a finger how I would just stick with what I know. I shoot mine with fingers, nap center rest, and an SRF sight for DAS recurves.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Age, probably. Grew up shooting fingers, before the hinge and releases became the norm. I'm usually wary of things that take something simple and make it complex (real advancements go the opposite direction). I'm honestly not judging those who shoot releases, to each their own, but if I wanted to pull a trigger I'll get out the shotguns. Finger shooting is like an old school pilot flying by the seat of their pants - by feel. It keeps you closer to the process. Again, we're all one big group of archers, and a fine lot of men and women. The only time I become tribal is with cross-guns.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm a younger guy (33) and I got bored with move able sights and release, I could stack arrows on top of each other all day long at 60y by taking all the gear off its brought the fun and challenge back into it for me, I shot my barebow pb a month or so ago with a new to me oneida black eagle with a 370/400 only dedicated myself to shooting barebow at the start of the year

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Although I don't personally suffer from target panic, there is a certain tension in shooting a release. I find finger style relaxing, but then have been shooting with fingers long time. If you have the skill then why not use it.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I got hooked on barebow recurve and just took it to the compound. I love the stringwalking and tuning compounds, I find it very relaxing. Now that I am older I can still shoot a field round and not have my shoulder hurting. My goals are to shoot some the old scores posted years ago, still a long to go. I love playing with the older wheel bows that just shoot so smooth.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

You finger guys are getting rarer and rarer. Thinking I've run across only 2-3 of you in the last year whereas five years ago, I talked with at least a dozen. Thinking it's due to how short compounds have gotten, making fingers more problematic.


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

I just love the feel of my fingers on the string. It makes me feel connected to the bow in a much more intense way then I get with a release. Also, if I'm hunting, a release is one more thing that can break down. If my fingers don't work, I've got way more pressing issues. I've tried releases and skinny carbon arrows and like the Stones said "I can't get no satisfaction". I guess I'll shoot aluminum and fingers as long as I can still draw my bow.


----------



## socalserf (Jun 28, 2016)

I admire modern gear and what some people can do with it.
But I like simple and low tec.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i've shot fingers [ with some non-shooting breaks] for the last 70 years and have zero interest in a release . my target panic is basically ''drive by shooting'' i'm so frustrated and ashamed that i've only shot 4 or 5 arrows in at least the last ten weeks [ or slightly longer] . like to shoot outside but have only shot at club a couple times in several years other than that it's in our basement .


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

big cypress said:


> i've shot fingers [ with some non-shooting breaks] for the last 70 years and have zero interest in a release . my target panic is basically ''drive by shooting'' i'm so frustrated and ashamed that i've only shot 4 or 5 arrows in at least the last ten weeks [ or slightly longer] . like to shoot outside but have only shot at club a couple times in several years other than that it's in our basement .


I developed my first round of TP while shooting fingers back in the 80's. I cured it the same way many folks cure it with a release. Blank bale with my eyes close for over a month. Just feel what a good shot feels like. Slowly re-introduce aiming at short distances (5 yards or so), draw the bow and don't fire a shot. Then slowly start shooting arrows at that same short distance, then work your way back ,two yards at a time, to longer distances once you are shooting to the best of your ability at the short distance.

I'm at the point in my life that I enjoy a well executed shot more than whether it goes in the middle or not. Funny thing is, the perfect feeling shots go right in the middle every time.


----------



## donoger (Jul 5, 2016)

When I started shooting there were only recurve bows, let alone a release. When the compounds came out I switched and as I got older things got in the way of practicing as much as I needed to stay good shooting bare bow, so I added a site. Later I bought and tried a release, and about my second day of shooting the D loop broke (came loose) and everything went haywire. Since hunting is my main focus I decided to eliminate anything that if it breaks will run my hunt, unless I absolutely can't shoot well enough without it. Like I said I don't practice enough to shoot bare bow so the sights stay, but no release , no peep site, and no mechanical arrow rest for me. I recognize that my setup is not as fast as the newer systems, but I do not shoot past 40 yards and I am affective at my range.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Best the thing about shooting fingers is you can't leave them at home when you go hunting.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Please consider getting help from Joel Turner. You can find him here: http://www.ironmindhunting.com/



big cypress said:


> i've shot fingers [ with some non-shooting breaks] for the last 70 years and have zero interest in a release . my target panic is basically ''drive by shooting'' i'm so frustrated and ashamed that i've only shot 4 or 5 arrows in at least the last ten weeks [ or slightly longer] . like to shoot outside but have only shot at club a couple times in several years other than that it's in our basement .


----------



## str8shot426 (Jul 18, 2014)

Because I don't know any different.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkhane (Jul 2, 2016)

Haven't shot fingers in much too long. Had to sell my trad bow, and finger shooting on my comp is pretty uncomfortable. But when I did, I felt better when I had a good shot than I do shooting with a release.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Haven't shot fingers wheelie in a couple of years but having got my two BB recurves to where I want them I've come back - biggest advantage is the ability to translate between the two - improvement in form in one translates to the other - lots of fun ahead - M


----------



## Archer Magnus (Feb 25, 2016)

That sucks TeamRetic, but at least you found a great way to enjoy archery again!

I bought a Hoyt Buffalo as my first real bow because it had no option for sights. And I use a glove over a tab because in my mind I want to be able to pick up a bow, any glove, and at least be able to hit a sizable target. I also don't want to worry about relentless tuning. Plus when I hit a small target, I know it is 100% it is hand/eye coordination... and some luck


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

My favorite fingershooter (maybe because he's sent so many archers my way).

You can find him here.

I shot fingers for a long time in the BC era (Before Compounds, and before the word, "trad," was invented). Thing is, my fingertips would constantly bleed, which led me to become a release shooter literally decades before I ever put a sight on my bow. But I still have a soft spot in my heart for all you guys who stay with it.... unfortunately, the equipment manufacturers aren't likewise in your corner (trad equipment excluded).


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

I own 4 compounds, dating from the days of hatchet cams, through to the 'latest' which is a 2011 Shadowcat. One bow Martin Razor X is set up with sights, ets and release aid in the somewhat forlorn hope I can turn back the years and actually get out on a hunt.I get nothing in the way of 'feedback' from this bow even when I smack the center. The shadow cat is simply a 'barebow' no sights release etc, but I gain immense satisfaction from performing a 'good' shot with it.I feel like I still am in control of my shot and actually even approaching 7 decades am shooting some of my best score in field, including several podium finishes in my grades at national and state level.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Shooting with a release gets real boring. The fun is shooting at the 3D range with the guys and shooting just as good them with their releases.


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree with that! Gives me great satisfaction when I turn in higher scores than some sighted shooters.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I went back to finger shooting because the release gave me target panic. I also like the group of people who shot fingers. When you are at tournament you know that a miss will happen and it's ok.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been shooting archery since I was 7 or 8 had many recurves and longbows tell I turned age 21 them purchased a new allen compound bow and owned many compounds ,so i shot fingers tell I was 45 years of age,then i started to use releases and that took a while,'wreck a lot of arrows". now at the age of 63 years old I still use a release for these reasons. my fingers don`t hurt any more from having them on the string,compound bows today are mostly for release aids to be used with,my age is the big one 60 lbs out of a compound compared to any recurve is much faster and I can`t handle 60 lbs out of a recurve either.accuracy with a release is so much better if you learn the proper way to shoot a release. I like wild game meat and with a compound and a release my freezer has plenty wild game meat in it. but I still mess around with some recurves and longbows for fun and do always carry a finger tab in bow case just in case. >have a great hunting season and be safe ! archery has and is a great sport,with many rewards in it, Pete53


----------



## TeamRetic (Dec 22, 2014)

It is getting pretty hard to get a new compound for fingers. I have to get mine used that are long enough for fingers. It hurts the fingers to shoot a short compound.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

the only compound bow that I can enjoy shooting with fingers is made by dave Barnsdale called a classic-X, mine is a Barnsdale classic X that has a 42 inch ata with 65 % letoff ,dave does have 55% letoff mods too,dave will also make longer ata classic X Barnsdale bows too. give dave a call he is so easy to talk to > 906-774-1010


----------



## RCW 24601 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Why I Shoot Fingers*









After I shot this, the guy next to me had his release mis-fire, and punched himself in th nose. Just saying....


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

It's the way I started and after jumping around from traditional to compound with Sights , release - it's just more pure, simple and in my opinion more fun plus you can shoot an animal that's moving as opposed to making a vocal noise to try and stop them which puts them on high alert! ( also my eyes are not what they used to be I have a hard time seeing the pin on the target.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

catkinson said:


> It's the way I started and after jumping around from traditional to compound with Sights , release - it's just more pure, simple and in my opinion more fun plus you can shoot an animal that's moving as opposed to making a vocal noise to try and stop them which puts them on high alert! ( also my eyes are not what they used to be I have a hard time seeing the pin on the target.


Barebow compound!


----------



## q24u (Oct 1, 2016)

Hard to pheasant hunt with a compound, fingers all the way. Instinctive is the only way, doesn't matter what bow or what arrows your eyes and brain will quickly adapt. Been working like that for me for years. I can't figure out why everyone thinks its so hard to let your mind do what it was made to do.

I guess crutches are in style right now and boy do you pay a premium for them. 

Good thing we are not all alike, it would be awful boring!


----------

